# Egger Lawson



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

I had to call EL yesterday to sort out my new windscreen.

Turns out Steve Hallam, who used to be the bloke to speak to there, has left the company. He has been replaced by a guy named Steve Bird.

New Steve told me that EL are not taking any new business on heavily modified Skylines. Existing customers can continue to renew their Demon Tweeks policies.

If I'm honest, new Steve didn't seem half as well informed as old Steve.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

that's a shame - although I never used them, I understand many others did.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Let us know how long it takes for them to sort you out with a new screen. My insurance have been "sorting" mine since end of October beginning of November 2007


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Yeah i used them for all my japanese cars as they were by far the cheapest to cover modifications. I know what you mean re steve. He does seem a bit clueless.
They will miss out on a lot of business as a consequence as the new skyline starts to roll in.

Gez


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Skyline*

I have had an agreed value policy for £25k with them on my R33 GTR...:chuckle: Seem to be ok with the dealings/renewals i have had with them.


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

What about trackday only insurance?


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh dear....did they say why they're not doing high mods anymore Iain ?

Steve Hallam used to do a lot of stuff behind the scenes, shame he's left.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

It goes back to them changing insurers last year.

Track insurance is still OK as far as i know.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

A bit more of an update.

The man to speak to for track insurance is Wayne Rowland.

He has taken over in that department.

ALL track insurance had been suspended as new staff were assessed by the underwriters. UK tracks are now OK again, but the 'Ring and Spa are still pending. They hope to hear in a few weeks time.


Jags - heard nothing about my windscreen yet.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Interestingly I had renewal notices from Competition Car Insurance and Richard Egger Insurance since they have parted company. Tempted to renew with Richard as he originally got my premium down by sponsoring me even though his is not the cheapest renewal.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Have you got a number for Richard Egger mate?

Is he insuring modified Skylines?

I would be tempted to use him too.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

you have PM


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Received John, Thanks.

You also have PM about an entirely unrelated matter.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Hmmmmm.....not looking good then ! Can you let me know how you get on when you speak to them Iain please mate ?

What other decent companies will insure modified Skylines for trackdays ? We're all going to be stuffed for Spa/Ring and this Bugatti Circuit trips otherwise 

Suzy managed to insure her car with Egger Lawson yesterday for Brands Hatch.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

moleman said:


> Have you got a number for Richard Egger mate?
> 
> Is he insuring modified Skylines?
> 
> I would be tempted to use him too.


sorry for delay in replying.....
Richard Egger Insurance (using chaucer insurance)
01159850165
[email protected]

I am still be covered using their competition cover as I am doing Time Attack.
Cover is limited road miles - fully comp cover and on-track for trackdays and whilst competing - third party cover. Considering fully comp for time attack as the final timed runs of the day look like they may be a bit hectic for club class this year:chuckle:


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Apparently CCI are still not offering policies for the Ring ! 

Anyone else know a company that does ? We're off there next friday !


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Giles baby,

if you've won the lottery, try Demon Tweeks / Eggar Lawson, they covered my car last time, BUT it was over £500.00 for one day at the 'Ring  

So please don't crash and put my premiums up even more ....:chuckle:


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

robbie, I normally use egger lawson, they do my road policy too but they're not doing ring cover anymore now either apparently


----------



## Jaffa (Oct 9, 2006)

Try Moris, a friend just organised cover at the 'ring for the end of the month with them.

MORIS :: motorsport race & rally insurance services


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Snowfiend said:


> robbie, I normally use egger lawson, they do my road policy too but they're not doing ring cover anymore now either apparently


They are really dragging this out.

You could also try Richard Egger Insurance | Open for Business 1st January 2008


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Cheers Jaffa, yeah Suzy found that one yesterday too....they look fine for her car as it's pretty much standard bar the exhaust but they dont do agreed value policies so the Skylines are defo out unless people are happy with book value back ? :flame: 

What the hell are we all going to do in May if Egger Lawson haven't pulled their finger out their ar$e ? It's not like they dont make any money from it...the prices were ridiculous !


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

This is how I understand it from a bloke at CCI. It's all basically down to RE going off to start his own company. I think he took the good stuff with him. CCI had to have everything reassessed by Chaucer before they could continue with certain parts of the business. This assessment has obviously not been completed - or they ain't got the goods.

Try the link to REI above.

I haven't started to look for myself yet.


----------

